# my traincase



## bebs (Oct 2, 2007)

here is my lists so far after much updating;
I will be adding photos of the products soon 
and yes.. I really am that odd I keep it in abc order like that normally 


*edit* I had to take down my lists and what not, I'll update them as soon and hopefully get around to taking some photos, I'm paring my collection down to only things that I use on a regular basis so that means a lot less product


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! thanks for sharing =)


----------



## duch3ss25 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just died and went to heaven looking at those pigments


----------



## jannax212 (Oct 2, 2007)

wowww!!! i love your pigment collection!!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 2, 2007)

You better be a makeup artist lmao. HOLY COW! <3


----------



## frocher (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!  That is some pigment collection!


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 2, 2007)

i love those pigments!!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2007)

wow! i loved the pigment collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW! Great collection!​


----------



## Weasel (Nov 5, 2007)

at your piggies!!!


----------



## macface (Nov 6, 2007)

nice collections.


----------



## ladynpink (Nov 6, 2007)

oh my!! i want those pigments!!...have fun!!


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Can we say pigment party!?!? (Okay, I just really wanted to use the banana smilies haha!) But seriously girl, you killed me there!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 6, 2007)

your pigment collection makes me green with envy!


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 6, 2007)

You have so much pigments!  Wow!


----------



## darlingbabygirl (Nov 8, 2007)

I love your pigments!


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 8, 2007)

beautiful collection
thanks


----------



## makeba (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang!!!!!!   Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, nice pigment collection !!


----------



## SimplyComplex (Nov 18, 2007)

*I just recently started collecting pigment and OMG....I almost passed out looking at your collection!!!*

*Just amazing!!!*


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I just died and went to Pigment porn heaven.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 19, 2007)

impressive! i specially like the paints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 {& piggies ofcourse!!}


----------



## bebs (May 31, 2008)

updating all my lists and photos


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 31, 2008)

I love your pigments and shadesticks!!  You collection is astounding!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

You have an amazing Pigment collection!!! I can't wait to see pictures of how you store it all!


----------



## Ambonee (May 31, 2008)

Totally jealous of your older pigments! Did you get them when they came out or searched and found over the years? Love it and can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 1, 2008)

AMAZING! I cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## bebs (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Totally jealous of your older pigments! Did you get them when they came out or searched and found over the years? Love it and can't wait to see pictures!_

 
I've gotten a few lucky finds here and there from family & friends, but for the rest I've had to hurt them down over the years. some of them I'm still wanting to get more of.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, I'm in awe of your pigment collection.


----------

